# Which download to choose?



## Pinchy (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok so I am brand new to linux. I wanna test it out because uni starts in a month and many computers are loaded with Linux, not Windows (not sure of linux version). After some quick searching, I have decided to download Ubuntu v7.10.

Now, I chose to download it off my ISP so it doesnt count towards my monthly usage and so I get really fast speeds. 

The file size is 4.5GB off my ISP (not too bad, should download in just over an hour). I went to the linux site and (what looks to be the same file) is a mere 695mb. Which one should I download? The one off my ISP is called "Gutsy Gibbon"..not sure what that means. (Links below)

Even if they are the same thing, I would rather download it from my ISP so I dont waste usage and it downloads at full speeds. 

BTW - I checked the file names and they are only slightly different. The 4.5GB one from my ISP is called:
*ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso*
(Ubuntu v7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) i386 DVD ISO;
Link: http://files.bigpond.com/library/index.php?go=details&id=31486)


and the one off the Linux site is called:
*ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso*
(Chose "Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009" and "Standard personal computer"
Link: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/dow...ages/button-download-new.png">+Start+Download)


----------



## xfire (Jan 28, 2008)

7.10 is gusty gibbon. Its just the name.
As far as the size part your ISP is giving the DVD version of it. It has extra stuff than the cd version which would save you time and bandwith(otherwise it would download from the internet) So go for the one your ISP is giving just keep the DVD you burn ubuntu in with you.


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks a LOT .

Shall start the 4.3GB download now...

1 hr and 3 mins remaining


----------



## xfire (Jan 28, 2008)

No problem. I forgot to mention that I too use the DVD version. Enjoy linux


----------



## Dandel (Feb 1, 2008)

DVD just saves time on initial installing, either way on a fresh install you have lots of updates to download so you know, and that can easily be more than what you save by downloading the dvd.


----------

